# Pain in Left hand, ring finger



## MrPepperoniNipples (Sep 11, 2012)

Alrighty so a few days ago I noticed a pain in my left hand, ring finger. close to the knuckle on the promixal phalanges.

I put the guitar down, let it sit for a few hours.

Picked it back up and after about 10 minutes of playing, surely enough it came back. So I decided to take extreme measures.

Didn't play guitar at all this weekend (I was bored out of my mind).
Picked up the instrument again yesterday, and the pain was there. I played for about 10-15 minutes and it disappeared. Played it again later that night and there was no pain.

Today I played it, able to get some real practice in again now that I thought my troubles were over. Played the guitar, the pain in the ring finger was there. I thought maybe it will go away just like last time, maybe it's a warm-up thing. However, today it did not go away after 35 minutes. I decided it would be best to stop.

I am usually a very relaxed player, unless I am physically exhausted in which case most of the time I won't pick up the guitar until I have some energy.

This is beginning to worry me. I've adjusted some licks and what not so that they don't use the ring anymore and my 'warm-up routine' has been extended, but I'm very concerned.

What does this sound like to you guys and what do I do?


----------



## kabz (Sep 11, 2012)

Do you stretch before you play?
could be a slight sprain -- but you have to be careful.

I tore a ligament in my left hand Index finger (at the knuckle closest to nail).
Doctor said there is nothing I can do except tape index and middle together so it doesn't bend the wrong way and take Vitamin B6 everyday.
Took a year before I was fully healed, and I felt it only on certain movements, but not all the time.
If you have a tear -- playing more can definitely make it worse, depending on how severe it is.
Lately, taking calcium supplements, daily vitamin (which has B6 and other B vitamins) and fish oils help a lot.
Glucosamine and chondroitin don't do anything so don't waste your money on that (and that's coming from a few doctors I talked to. Both radiologists.).

Bend your finger left, right, up and down and see if you get sharp pains pushing it one way or another.
Sometimes taking an entire week off or more may be necessary.


----------



## wrongnote85 (Sep 12, 2012)

try taking some aleve before playing. also look into glucosemine and chondroident. (i'm not even gonna try to spell that right) that combo has helped me in the past. 


(i'm not even gonna try to spell that right)


----------



## pushpull7 (Sep 12, 2012)

Vicodin! 

Kidding 

I have a really big problem with my left thumb area but I'm really old, so we'll see how it goes. I ice when I'm doing TV and stretch quite a bit. It's gotten chronic though. Not playing kinda helps, but that's no fun 

Just jumping in to see how this thread goes.


----------



## Pav (Sep 13, 2012)

Have you gone to a doctor? Could be a variety of things. Tendinitis comes to mind, but I'm no doctor. My suggestion: ask someone who is.


----------



## Divided-Divine (Sep 14, 2012)

Pav said:


> Have you gone to a doctor?



+1 It`s always good to have an educated opinion on things like that!


----------



## Grimbold (Sep 16, 2012)

Pav said:


> Have you gone to a doctor? Could be a variety of things. Tendinitis comes to mind, but I'm no doctor. My suggestion: ask someone who is.


thats what i was going to say


----------



## Jordan Djenital Warts (Sep 16, 2012)

I clicked on this thinking it may be a porn spam... (Pain in Left hand, ring finger!) If that's not already a porn movie title, I might just end myself now 

In all seriousness though man, go to the doctors!


----------

